
What if employees co-owned the business where they work? - pmoriarty
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/29/what-employees-co-owned-businesses
======
gbtw
Is shittier than you think. We have certificates that are shittier shares that
have harsh rules. Like you can only buy or sell in one month a year, unless
you get fired the company has to buy them back for the last going rate.

It was nice when people could buy in for cents. A lot of long timers have
quite a nice chunk of change that they can't get rid of because there are no
people wanting to buy at close to 50 bucks a certificate. You are also
required to have certain amount of shares if you want to get into management.
And the CEO owns most of it anyway.

